# Rant, old stupid guy ruined my walk MOVED TO STORIES



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Just took my pup out for a walk, while I'm walking I'm also teaching my dog to learn how to sit when I tell him to so he can learn to sit and stay and some guy drives by yelling at me saying " did you pick up that ****?!!" Made me so mad. Like who are you to yell at me like this? 
For one my dog didn't even take a poo.. ?! I look at him all confused cause it know he didn't just poop because it was pushing his butt down so he can sit. I guess he thought he pooped but still it doesn't mean he could shout that out to me. ( I always pick up after my dog) JUST A RANT. He pretty much ruined my lovely walk with my dog. A old dumb guy swearing/yelling at a 17y/o is pretty immature.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Don't let it bother you. There are all types of people out there.

One day I was walking my Min Pin and someone drove by and yelled "That's your wife's dog!"

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Curtis said:


> Don't let it bother you. There are all types of people out there.
> 
> One day I was walking my Min Pin and someone drove by and yelled "That's your wife's dog!"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks!! Some people these days!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Sorry about the guy but ....

there's way better ways to teach a sit then pushing your pup down! You working on all of ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html yet? If you start marker training you won't have any trouble


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Sorry about the guy but ....
> 
> there's way better ways to teach a sit then pushing your pup down! You working on all of ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...191183-top-training-expectations-puppies.html yet? If you start marker training you won't have any trouble


Thanks!
I learned hand motions to make him sit, but some lady in my neighborhood gave me some advice telling me " say sit once and if he doesn't then push his butt down " but I'll be looking at the link you sent me thanks


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup grumpy old men. Unfortunately you're going to run into them throughout your life. They also tend to pick on young females because they know it's safer to do so. 

So....the only thing you can do is learn how to feel sorry for them for that's all they have left, to yell out their frustration on strangers and it's a sad way to end life.

Don't let it ruin your walks or day.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yup grumpy old men. Unfortunately you're going to run into them throughout your life. They also tend to pick on young females because they know it's safer to do so.
> 
> So....the only thing you can do is learn how to feel sorry for them for that's all they have left, to yell out their frustration on strangers and it's a sad way to end life.
> 
> Don't let it ruin your walks or day.


Thank you guys for making me realize that there's so many stupid people like this out there and not to let it ruin my day


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

If everyone picked up after their dogs, people wouldn't yell at other people. 
If you want to get upset at someone, I'd get upset at the helpful person who told you to push your dogs butt down. She's done more to mess you up than the man worried about an unauthorized pile...

Keep in mind, that you can't control other people but you are in charge of yourself -- That is, you are responsible for your reactions... It CAN be hard not to get upset at remarks like this but try to keep in mind that you can choose to blow it off.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Men often feel that every female is deserving of their criticism or unsolicited advice.

I was working my dog in a field , and he does well with a good game of tug as a reward after a session. Some guy rolled up in his car , slowed it to a stop , rolled down the window and said " you should not play tug with your dog , it confuses them about who is Alpha " . Alvin did not even let go of the leather tug..just his eyeballs were shifting and his ears were changing directions listening to the convo.( comical really) . I had replied to the guy " I am not playing tug , I am just trying to get my Chihuahua back!" . The guy shook his head , rolled up his window , and left.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol there's a guy in our apartment complex terrified of dogs. one time Lara peed and he asked if I was going to pick it up - he somehow thought it was poop. I had to explain that she squats when she pees....


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> If everyone picked up after their dogs, people wouldn't yell at other people.
> If you want to get upset at someone, I'd get upset at the helpful person who told you to push your dogs butt down. She's done more to mess you up than the man worried about an unauthorized pile...
> 
> Keep in mind, that you can't control other people but you are in charge of yourself -- That is, you are responsible for your reactions... It CAN be hard not to get upset at remarks like this but try to keep in mind that you can choose to blow it off.


True I chose to get upset but I still think his comment was totally unnecessary


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

mego said:


> Lol there's a guy in our apartment complex terrified of dogs. one time Lara peed and he asked if I was going to pick it up - he somehow thought it was poop. I had to explain that she squats when she pees....


Same thing happened to me once! Haha I think people should learn to open their eyes before they tell me to pick up after my dogs sh*t when cleary there's nothing I need to pick up


----------



## pineconeforestGSD (Feb 24, 2014)

just be careful of weirdos and enjoy your time with your beautiful pup,you and your pup know you did nothing wrong so don't let your pup see/feel you being upset.
ignore all types of distracions while out with your pup.
have a wonderful spring.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

Hunter4628 said:


> True I chose to get upset but I still think his comment was totally unnecessary


Hunter, If you don't like being yelled at by stranger's isn't it ironic your posting on the Internet where it can only be escalated>?

Forget about it...

If I told stories of people I ran across, you'd laugh at the *hypocrisy. :laugh:*


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

sehrgutcsg said:


> Hunter, If you don't like being yelled at by stranger's isn't it ironic your posting on the Internet where it can only be escalated>?
> 
> Forget about it...
> 
> ...


We'll actually I don't see anything being escalated btw


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

pineconeforestGSD said:


> just be careful of weirdos and enjoy your time with your beautiful pup,you and your pup know you did nothing wrong so don't let your pup see/feel you being upset.
> ignore all types of distracions while out with your pup.
> have a wonderful spring.


Thank you


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It takes some practice to learn how to not let this sort of thing bug you. Practice these scenarios in your head. Imagine how you will react calmly. Have a couple of come backs prepared. Also using humor like Oisins Aoire's funny come back works. 

Then next time you won't feel bad or be taken by surprise. 




Hunter4628 said:


> True I chose to get upset but I still think his comment was totally unnecessary


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

On the morning of my wedding reception (we eloped to Vegas), I was walking my dog and some crabby old woman in a house coat screamed off her porch 'wheas yur bag to pick up his ****?' 14 years ago and I can still remember her nasty words, along with the tone it set for the rest of my day!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I usually just ignore. It's not worth a reply. Replying just escalates the situation sometimes, and usually over a whole lot of nothing. Some people like to take out their aggression on other people for their own shortcomings. 

Shrug it off and go about your business. 

I just had a car load of high school boys, last week, yell out the window he could kick my dogs butt. He used the other word for butt, just trying to sensor. But I just ignored and walked on about my business. It's times like that, I wonder what people think before saying the dumbest things. But these kids were just blowing off steam and it was no big deal. I have people yell at Cruz and myself quite often, so I guess I'm getting used to it.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> On the morning of my wedding reception (we eloped to Vegas), I was walking my dog and some crabby old woman in a house coat screamed off her porch 'wheas yur bag to pick up his ****?' 14 years ago and I can still remember her nasty words, along with the tone it set for the rest of my day!


Oh goodness


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't pay any mind to other people, focus your attention on your puppy, and act like you didn't even hear the guy. Just enjoy your puppy on a spring day and make it fun! Also, don't always believe what people tell you about training your puppy, sometimes it can be totally wrong. You can pick-up any advice you need on the forum from folks that know what they are talking about- best of luck with the beautiful pup, Bob


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Oisin's Aoire said:


> Men often feel that every female is deserving of their criticism or unsolicited advice.
> 
> I was working my dog in a field , and he does well with a good game of tug as a reward after a session. Some guy rolled up in his car , slowed it to a stop , rolled down the window and said " you should not play tug with your dog , it confuses them about who is Alpha " . Alvin did not even let go of the leather tug..just his eyeballs were shifting and his ears were changing directions listening to the convo.( comical really) . I had replied to the guy " I am not playing tug , *I am just trying to get my Chihuahua back!" *. The guy shook his head , rolled up his window , and left.


Best response ever. But then I love a good smart rear end remark.

I also had a lady yell at me to pick up after my dog just peed. I asked her if she had a cup and spoon because the pee wouldn't stay in my baggy.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

angelas said:


> Best response ever. But then I love a good smart rear end remark.
> 
> I also had a lady yell at me to pick up after my dog just peed. I asked her if she had a cup and spoon because the pee wouldn't stay in my baggy.


Haha so funny. But I was seriously just in shock like " wow did he really just say that " to even think of a remark! Lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Im so glad I dont let people get me down anymore. Your young, so you'll learn its not worth the time to let it eat you up or bother you.  Lifes too short and soooo much fun, especially with a german shepherd.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> Im so glad I dont let people get me down anymore. Your young, so you'll learn its not worth the time to let it eat you up or bother you.  Lifes too short and soooo much fun, especially with a german shepherd.


Thank you


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

----------" He pretty much ruined my lovely walk with my dog. A old dumb guy swearing/yelling at a 17y/o is pretty immature. "-----------

How do you expect to train your dog to ignore and not react to distractions if you can't ignore and not react to distractions?

Remember, he is watching YOU to learn how to react and behave. YOU are the team captain. 

If you want your dog to learn to ignore and not react to annoying distractions, work on training yourself to ignore and not react to annoying distractions.

The level of training is directly proportional to the level of distractions and temptations you have trained your dog and yourself to ignore and resist.

The NEXT time this happens(and it WILL happen again and again)-----DO NOT REACT, control your anger, run through your routine, and turn your back(walk your dog around in a small circle and sit him again facing away from the annoying person).

And be glad for EVERY annoyance, distraction, and temptation you encounter----as your level of training gets better and better----credible distractions get harder and harder to come by.

Good training means good control---for BOTH YOU and your dog. 

Always strive to get maximum performance with a minimum of direction. No shouting, no pouting and no doubting. When you can teach a dog to do it-----one day, you will have the control and the experience to go over to the annoying person and tell them to sit down and shut up, quietly, easily and with an air of firm control and authority.

And they will do it.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

If it makes you feel any better OP, I was told on my walk today that my pit mix should be shot in the head before she kills a kid. I have started to learn not to even acknowledge people anymore when I'm with the dogs.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Oh, Sue! It's a family-friendly site, don't dare tell her what YOU would do in the situation! 

Hunter, go ahead and rant. Better to rant here than to display to the world how rude youngsters can be when they do something an old fossil will do without even giving it another thought. 

Don't worry about it.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

selzer said:


> Oh, Sue! It's a family-friendly site, don't dare tell her what YOU would do in the situation!
> 
> Hunter, go ahead and rant. Better to rant here than to display to the world how rude youngsters can be when they do something an old fossil will do without even giving it another thought.
> 
> Don't worry about it.


Thank you thank you  !


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Sarah~ said:


> If it makes you feel any better OP, I was told on my walk today that my pit mix should be shot in the head before she kills a kid. I have started to learn not to even acknowledge people anymore when I'm with the dogs.


That's horrible!


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah, I've gotten quite a few people that have yelled at me about my "wolf-dog" and my "killer dog". I'm bad at coming up with responses on the spot, so often times if someone is yelling at me from their yard or their car, I'll put on my biggest, brightest smile and just smile and wave as I pass. Makes them uncomfortable as all get-out, doesn't signal any stress or anger to my dog, and the looks of pure confusion can be pretty hilarious sometimes. 

The only time I ever take anything seriously is if there is an actual physical threat to my dog. I've only had to act once when I was passing by a house near my neighborhood. The owner was out watering his front lawn and said something about getting my dangerous animal out of the neighborhood before he called the cops on me. Apparently I didn't move fast enough down the sidewalk because he started pelting me and my pup (4 months at the time) with palm sized rocks. I had to grab my pup and get out as quickly as possible. 

But that's an isolated incidence after ten years of owning large dogs seen as aggressive by the public, so I wouldn't expect many other people to run into a situation like that.


----------



## warpwr (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm an old guy and young girls yell at me when I walk my dog. Hmmm.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

warpwr said:


> I'm an old guy and young girls yell at me when I walk my dog. Hmmm.


your dog is super cute!!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I had to collect a urine sample from my dog one time, and somebody saw what I was doing. They didn't ask me why I was collecting it: they told me I was doing a good job picking up after my dog!!! LOL!!!


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i wouldn't pay any attention to anyone yelling out of a car window. i would keep an eye out for the person who didn't clean up after his/her dog.


----------



## spinkamor (Oct 22, 2012)

Hunter4628 said:


> Just took my pup out for a walk, while I'm walking I'm also teaching my dog to learn how to sit when I tell him to so he can learn to sit and stay and some guy drives by yelling at me saying " did you pick up that ****?!!" Made me so mad. Like who are you to yell at me like this?
> For one my dog didn't even take a poo.. ?! I look at him all confused cause it know he didn't just poop because it was pushing his butt down so he can sit. I guess he thought he pooped but still it doesn't mean he could shout that out to me. ( I always pick up after my dog) JUST A RANT. He pretty much ruined my lovely walk with my dog. A old dumb guy swearing/yelling at a 17y/o is pretty immature.


Omg!! Something similar happened to me too at my old condo. There's a backyard type area where I take him to pee/poo, and just inside, there's a pool where all the old ladies/men swim. It's separated by glass doors, so they can see outside. My dog wasn't even pooping, he was just standing there, and this lady comes out screaming at me, "PICK UP AFTER YOUR DOG!" and I'm like  I look down at him, and he's just standing. She continues screaming and points to a sign that says "Keep your pet on leash". Again, he is on leash, not pooping, just standing there. And she screams, "READ THE SIGN!" I got so fed up, I yelled back, "YOU read the sign!!" I was soooo upset. Then the old ladies complained to the management that I didn't pick up poop and let my dog run around. 
There are tons of idiots everywhere, try not to sweat it. 
Also, I'm a tiny 90 lb asian girl with a 80 lb shepherd. Some people love it, some people think I can't handle it and pick on me. Don't let it get to you


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Curtis said:


> Don't let it bother you. There are all types of people out there.
> 
> One day I was walking my Min Pin and someone drove by and yelled "That's your wife's dog!"
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Best story ever hahaha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I let my very friendly mutt out if the car once at a off leash zone for a quick pee, some man started yelling " if your dog comes near me I will kick its heads in" well shiggs was a distance away from him and had no interest in going over. He got on his mountain bike and promptly sped away only to hit a bump and drop the thing in a ditch. I laughed and laughed and laughed. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I let my very friendly mutt out if the car once at a off leash zone for a quick pee, some man started yelling " if your dog comes near me I will kick its heads in" well shiggs was a distance away from him and had no interest in going over. He got on his mountain bike and promptly sped away only to hit a bump and drop the thing in a ditch. I laughed and laughed and laughed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol! That must have been funny!


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Sarah~ said:


> If it makes you feel any better OP, I was told on my walk today that my pit mix should be shot in the head before she kills a kid. I have started to learn not to even acknowledge people anymore when I'm with the dogs.


 
With concealed carry laws in all states, you never know who is armed and who isn't. 

That person could just walk up and shoot your dog on any pretense at all----and claim public safety as an excuse.

I can't think of any way at all to protect yourself from people like that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FX5jJz2HOnY

I counted at least 5 provocations in this short video of a guy(with a heart condition supposedly) killing a moose to "protect" his son[whom you are led to believe is a small child-----but turns out to be 15 years old in later much more detailed discussions]. The moose is originally maybe 1/4 of a mile away and walking off at the beginning of the encounter. 

I think there are a whole lot of people walking around with guns out there just LOOKING for any excuse they can to pull out a gun and shoot something for "protection".


----------

